# Flimmerndes Gif



## eQui (3. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe in mein Applet Game ein Gif Intro eingebunden, diesees flimmert leider sehr stark bei der wiedergabe.
Sollte ich es vielleicht vor der wiedergabe irgendwie laden? 
Ich habe es wie ein gewöhnliches Bild behandelt. d.h.:


Image Objekt

wird einmal gezeichnet mit Graphics
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Quaxli (3. Jul 2007)

> Sollte ich es vielleicht vor der wiedergabe irgendwie laden?



Auf jeden Fall.



> Ich habe es wie ein gewöhnliches Bild behandelt. d.h.:
> 
> Image Objekt
> 
> ...



Soll daraus jemand schlau werden? Also ich nicht. Poste doch mal die relevanten Codeausschnitte.


----------



## JPKI (3. Jul 2007)

Wenn du oft hintereinander Zeichnen musst, zeichne zunächst im Hintergrund auf ein BufferedImage und in der paint-Methode dann das Bild.

```
public void paintImHintergrund() {
 Graphics g = bufferedImage.getGraphics();
 g.drawWasWeissIch(...);
}
...
//Dann in der richtigen paint-Methode:
public void paint(Graphics g) {
 g.drawImage(bufferedImage,0,0,this);
}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jul 2007)

Kannst das Bild auf ein Swing-Label packen oder bei einem AWT-Applet Doublebuffering verwenden. Dann ist Schluss mit flimmern, flackern etc.


----------



## eQui (10. Jul 2007)

das gif, soll nur einmal geladen werden. ich habe versucht das gif in ein offscreen image zu zeichnen und dieses dann rüber zu kopieren. kann es sein, dass das nicht funktioniert weil die gif-animation einige sekunden läuft!?

Grüße


----------

